# Canon U.S.A. Announces New Large-Format imagePROGRAF Pro-6000 Inkjet Printer



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2017)

```
<strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., July 20, 2017 </strong>– For professionals who want sharp, brilliant and obsessively beautiful prints that they can share with the world, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced its latest professional large-format inkjet printer – the imagePROGRAF PRO-6000. At 60-inches wide, the imagePROGRAF PRO-6000 printer is the largest 12-ink printer on the market today.</p>
<p>The PRO-6000 expands the PRO Series models offered from 17-inches to 60-inches wide, giving users the ability to own multiple sized printers all with the same print head, ink and image processor, helping to ensure the same high quality across the line. As with previous models, the PRO-6000 device’s sleek design emphasizes the link with Canon’s EOS digital cameras and red-line “L-series lens.” Highlights that set this model apart from the crowd include its 60-inch print width, the ability to feed from the only standard Multifunction Roll System in its class and a 12-channel system including Chroma Optimizer that offers spectacular image quality for the fine art and photographic markets.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“With the introduction of our largest model, the imagePROGRAF PRO-6000, we round out our full line of high quality PRO Series printers,” said Toyotsugu Kuwamura, executive vice president and general manager, Business Imaging Solutions Group, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Our PRO Series now offers an expansive lineup of large-format inkjet solutions and sizes for a broad range of applications in the photo, fine art, proofing and graphics market segments.”</p>
<p>Designed to meet the needs of photo professionals and graphic artists, the imagePROGRAF PRO-6000 printer provides users with Canon’s input-to-output photo printing support, known as Crystal-fidelity. This solution allows users to obtain a print quality that accurately expresses the structure, clarity and texture of photos shot using Canon EOS DSLR cameras. Fine art professionals and graphic artists will welcome the versatility that the PRO-6000 offers, including the ability to print on various media types, such as glossy paper, matte paper and fine art textured paper.</p>
<p>“I prefer Canon large-format printers because of their amazing quality, as well as their outstanding reliability. With the new PRO-6000 printer, the singular print head further improves the quality of nozzle alignment for cleaner, sharper images. I can launch an entire roll’s worth of prints and be confident that I won’t find banding half way through the batch – a huge advantage over the competition,” said Cody Ranaldo, Technical Director for Griffin Editions NYC, a full-service fine art photographic printing, imaging and mounting studio. “The dual-roll loading system greatly reduces the amount of handling damage incurred when switching back and forth between rolls. Finally, there is an aqueous inkjet printer designed for a true production environment.”</p>
<p>“One of our best clients has been waiting to offer her work in 60-by-60 inches and is excited to now be able to offer fine art prints to a new client base,” said Eric Luden, founder and owner of Digital Silver Imaging, based in Belmont, Massachusetts. “Commercial clients are especially excited to see the larger scale prints for their lobbies and conference rooms. Our new Canon PRO-6000, which includes all the improvements that we’ve come to enjoy on our Canon PRO-4000, will open up new opportunities and markets for our business.”</p>
<p><strong>High-level Precision

</strong>As with previous models in the imagePROGRAF PRO line, the imagePROGRAF PRO-6000 model features the LUCIA PRO 11-color plus Chroma Optimizer ink system to provide exceptional image quality. The printer maintains this high print quality with a multi-sensor that calibrates the printer, helping to ensure color consistency from the first print to the last and across multiple PRO Series printers. It also features a high-precision mechanical platform, providing a uniform, rigid frame to reduce vibrations during printing and more accurate ink ejection as well as effortless media feeding capabilities, allowing users to no longer have to worry about blemished prints due to fingerprints.</p>
<p><strong>Extraordinary Productivity</strong>

The imagePROGRAF PRO-6000 printer features the L-COA PRO processing engine for high-precision image reproduction and high-speed processing of high resolution data. The Sub-Ink Tank feature valued by users of the imagePROGRAF Series has been carried over to this model, helping to reduce downtime and minimize costs by automatically enabling ink tank replacement during printing. With both black ink types active at the same time, there is no need to waste time or ink by swapping out tanks when printing between matte and glossy paper. Right out of the box users will be able to print more as the imagePROGRAF PRO-6000 model comes with 330 ml starter ink tanks.</p>
<p><strong>Media Handling

</strong>Typically an option for smaller sized models, a Multifunction Roll System (MFR) comes standard with this 60-inch model to allow for increased versatility. When used as a second roll, the MFR system enables users to load glossy media in one roll and matte media in the other to seamlessly print to both rolls without needing to manually switch media. The Multifunction Roll unit will intelligently switch to the correct media, automating the process and providing increased ease of use. The roll can also act as a take-up unit with bi-directional rewind, ideal for long, uninterrupted print runs.</p>
<p><strong>User-Friendly Software

</strong>Included with this new imagePROGRAF PRO printer to help enhance user experience is Print Studio Pro, a plug-in for Adobe® Photoshop®, Adobe Lightroom®<sup>1</sup>and Canon Digital Photo Professional software. The Accounting Manager utility is included to help photographers keep track of consumable costs, such as ink and media, to help users determine their overall printing expenses. Also included is Device Management Console, an administrative tool which provides users with the means to manage up to 50 imagePROGRAF PRO Series printers, all from one location.</p>
<p><strong>Availability

</strong>The imagePROGRAF PRO-6000 printer is expected to be available in August 2017 with an MSRP of $11,995.</p>
<p>For more information on Canon’s large-format portfolio, visit <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/" target="blank"><b>www.usa.canon.com</b></a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## snoke (Jul 20, 2017)

Don't forget it come with yellow dot feature so someone know which printer something was printed from and when. But this feature not in manual for you, only in FBI manual.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Snoke. 
You're a bit late to the party on that one, this is the title for an article on this subject with details of the why and pros and cons of the situation, see the date? 
Quote,
Big brother does dot-to-dot By OUT-LAW.COM 20 Oct 2005 at 09:55
End quote. 

Cheers, Graham. 



snoke said:


> Don't forget it come with yellow dot feature so someone know which printer something was printed from and when. But this feature not in manual for you, only in FBI manual.


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 20, 2017)

I must admit that this press release surprised me - I thought the 6000 was announced a while ago... 

Having looked at the PRO-2000 for a review in great detail,l I'd be curious as to any significant differences.

I'm inclined to think that updating the review to cover the PRO-6000 is mostly changing a few specs and any mention of 24" to 60"


----------



## LDS (Jul 20, 2017)

snoke said:


> Don't forget it come with yellow dot feature so someone know which printer something was printed from and when. But this feature not in manual for you, only in FBI manual.



Are you going to sneak out the Gerald Ford blueprints after printing them on 60" paper in full 12 inks? Or the photos of the aliens kept in Area 51?


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 21, 2017)

That's weird. I saw this same printer in our office the other day. They were bringing it in. How did they get it early??


----------



## Jopa (Jul 22, 2017)

I would buy it if I print money.


----------



## HarryFilm (Jul 24, 2017)

snoke said:


> Don't forget it come with yellow dot feature so someone know which printer something was printed from and when. But this feature not in manual for you, only in FBI manual.



----

Download the printer BIOS to a memory card and use an assembler
to blank out the code that prints the dot pattern. I've done it with 
all my printers. YES! I am an EXPERT assembler coder, (i.e. BIOS 
and CPU/GPU Machine code-level programming) but it can be done 
with MANY printers on a fairly easy basis. You can ALSO completely 
replace the RIP (Raster Image Processor) chip used by many
high end printers such as this since in SOME higher end systems 
its hardcoded into the chip or a ROM-BIOS. Just Desolder from the 
motherboard and put in another compatible chip. They're usually 
Texas Instruments DSP chips or ARM-based SOC chips. 

IT'S NOT THAT HARD TO DO! No More Yellow Dots!

Since I don't use Photoshop but rather my OWN paint system 
I don't have to worry about the forensic flags that Photoshop 
puts into the files it edits either!

If you use Canon Cameras, there is a encryption code/checksum 
embedded in photos to allow checking if a JPEG photo has been 
altered or not from the original shot! That's pretty easy to edit 
and change too!


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2017)

HarryFilm said:


> IT'S NOT THAT HARD TO DO! No More Yellow Dots!



When you're a photographer, and not a programmer, it's quite hard to do.... <G> and anyway more and more printers use "signed" firmwares which cannot be easily modified.

There has been a noteworthy hacking a few years ago, when someone modified a Pixma firmware to play Doom (https://www.wired.com/2014/09/doom-printer/), and I hope Canon took notice and improved the security of its printers, instead of playing Doom, it could have sent copies of everything printed to someone else...



HarryFilm said:


> its hardcoded into the chip or a ROM-BIOS. Just Desolder from the motherboard and put in another compatible chip.



I'm quite sure everybody likes to void the warranty of a $12,000 printer as soon as possible... and who doesn't have a desoldering kit and a few spare compatible processors at hand? To improve IQ removing some yellow dots?



HarryFilm said:


> Since I don't use Photoshop but rather my OWN paint system I don't have to worry about the forensic flags that Photoshop puts into the files it edits either!



And the "paranoid of the year" prize goes to...

Anyway, even if you don't use Photoshop, the changes applied to any manipulated digital images are a characteristic of the algorithms used - not the application, and are identifiable.


----------



## Talys (Jul 25, 2017)

-- deleted -- wrong thread!

Neat printer, though


----------

